# 90 Gallon bow- restart.



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had this tank for quite some time, but ran into some (alot of) troubles. I'm actually making progress this time.

set up is:

Filter- Eheim Pro 3

Lights - Aquatic Life dual t5ho (plan to add 1 or 2 more later)

Heater - In line (jager, i think?)

CO2 - pressurized, with an inline atomizer, driven by it's own pump, connected to a DIY spray bar.

Circ pump - broken  - not really a huge loss here, with the atomizer, filter pump, and the custom spray bar; the tank gets some good circulation, anyway.

Substrate- Miracle Gro Organic Potting soil, capped with Eco Complete.

I've got some basic plants in there, easy to grow- starting off slow this time 

Plants have been in there for over 2 weeks, and I just switched out my lights from the coralife PC to these t5ho's, and added the co2 a few days ago. So they're just starting to recover from the less than ideal conditions. Still having tannins leech aswell, so... it's definitely a work in progress, in the start up stages.

w/o further ado... here is the FTS (phone pics)







[/URL][/IMG]

equipment








[/URL][/IMG]

Close up, with fancy guppies exploring








[/URL][/IMG]

I would love some feedback, and suggestions for scaping. 
Also... I'm thinking of moss or some kind of plant to attach to that drift wood... turning it into an underwater tree would pretty cool...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

did a 50% water change today to remove some tannins.

FTS







[/URL][/IMG]

close up



Feedback appreciated, suggestions welcome!
thanks for looking!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Well... I picked up a plant package from JimmyJam tonight- unreal amount of plants.

I really have NO idea what I'm doing, but I tried 

FTS







[/URL][/IMG]

and a few close ups. 
Please forgive the dirty glass, I spent a lot of time planting, and made a mess- taking a break before I windex the outside 








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Things are coming along nicely. The plants that JimmyJam supplied are doing great! Very little algae growth- Again, big thanks to JimmyJam!

FTS








[/URL][/IMG]

Shelf



C/U- right side - When I put that Moss in, that you see on the substrate, it was quite dark green, it's brightening, and growing really nice 








[/URL][/IMG]

C/U - left side - same with the moss on this side. There's even some HC mixed in there, and it's doing well, though it looks like it's stretching (not enough light for compact growth), but we'll see.








[/URL][/IMG]

C/U of my guppies - they love attention.








[/URL][/IMG]

C/U of the l144 I got from Thanusan, about 2 weeks ago, they were at MOST a half inch, some not even a 1/4". Most of them are now about an inch, and looking really good.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a little update. 
Not much has changed, except the 20+ Rainbow fish I added!!!

I had been talking with Greg from this forum for quite sometime, and we finally met up this week.

Greg has an amazing fish room, and knows his stuff too.

Anyway, I picked up some juvenile Melanotaenia boesemani Lake Aytinjo, and some Glossolepsis multisquamata Pagai Village.

These guys are awesome to watch, and fast.. really fast! I took 100 pics to get these 2, and they're still pretty bad quality.

The glosso's aren't really coloured at this point.








[/URL][/IMG]



Huge thanks to Greg!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

It was a pleasure meeting you and talking fish with someone else passionate about the hobby.

The tank is looking great. The shelf is pretty unique. It would be great if you could naturalize it somehow - either through the use of wood or plants below. I'd also consider a dark background - it will highlight the colours of the rainbows and the dark background will make them feel more secure which encourages them to show their best colours. The only thing that prevents me from putting a dark background on my 145g is the fact that the tank is viewable from both sides.

The boesemani colours are looking pretty good for such young fish. Just wish they'd stay still so I can get a decent shot of mine 

Are you seeing some red on the fins of the G. multisquamata yet?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Greg 

I do need to come up with a plan to blend the shelf in. I was hoping to let the plants do it for me  

I was just thinking of putting a dark background on, last night before bed. Any suggested material? That plastic you get from LFS is really expensive.

As for the G. Multisquamata- I am embarrassed to say, I am having a hard time picking them out of the group. Besides the obviously colored M. Boesmani, I can't tell them apart


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks great so far!!!! the tank will grow in no time.. I like the rainbows as well, great selections.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Jimmy!

Some of the plants are melting, not sure which they are. It's a stem plant, small leaves in the mid ground, on left side of the tank, and around the rocks. 

Things look like they're going down hill atm, not sure what's going on. I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------

